# rescue pygmy-snotty nose/watery eyes



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I am new here, and new to goats. we have a 4 week old nubian dairy goat named Arabella that we have only owned for a coupe weeks. We were searching for a playmate/companion when we ran across a rescue 3 day old pygmy whose mother dried up after giving birth. When hubby picked him yesterday he seemed relatively healthy, no snot. By the time he got home though he had a snotty nose and watery eyes. Hubby said he wasn't like that before, but he threw a massive fit when put into the car and cried all the way home. We thought that may have caused his snotty nose and watery eyes, but he is the same this morning.

The snot and watery eyes is clear. He is eating great. we have him in our house right now, so he is not cold. He is in quarentine away from our nubian baby. I have been using a warm damp cloth to wipe his eyes and nose. he does have scours from the massive food change from mom to replacer, and they gave us his medicine. I've been wiping off his back end as well. we have only had him since last night so other than that I don't know a whole lot about him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Snotty nose can be from the stress of being pulled from mom and the whole trip. Try some vicks a little under his nose. 

Is he taking the bottle well?
what is his temp? normal rectal temp is 101.5 - 103

You said "they gave us his medicine" what is it and what did they say it is for? 3 day old kids dont usually need medicine for anything :chin:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

12.5% sulfadimethoxine...start it NOW...Dose at 1cc per 5 #. It will treat him for coccidiosis and also any respiratory illness he has, as it is a sulfa type antibiotic. With a kid this young they can go from bad to worse in a few hours. Whatever "medicine" they gave you I would shelf for the time being until you can figure out what EXACTLY it is. Hopefully he got some colostrum if not from his mother than from somewhere else...You don't say what you are feeding him or the amount, both would be helpful...Good Luck


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll post the name of the meds as soon as I can get them. But it is for his scours. He is eating well. 4 oz. of milk replacer. 4 times a day. (Save a Kid) I hope that is appropriate. I could not find anywhere how much to feed a pygmy, and this amount is what they were feeding him.

Supposedly he did get colostrum.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

She called the medincine Metro (may be mispelled) it is just an anti-diahrea med. 

He is eating 4 oz. 4 times a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi back....nice having you here with us.... :wave: :thumb: 

Do you know if the kid received colostrum at all? Could be why the immunity is down? 

Did you get a temp on the kid?

He is very stressed from being torn away from his home he knows...If his temp is OK and his appetite is good...I wouldn't start him on antibiotics at all keep and eye on him and if he slacks back on eating ...get a temp...if it is high...then start him on antibiotics....

I'd rule out cocci..... 
with scours....whenever you switch over... do it gradually... if you can get some of moms milk... I'd get some and mix a little at each feeding...so the change isn't dramatic.... give the baby some pepto to help with the scouring....don't over feed...do a little at a time...and gradually increase ...so... the kids body... can adapt to the new.... diet change...

He may of caught a cold from stress.... just watch him...

Don't treat with antibiotics... if the kid still has appetite...and has no fever.... is acting healthy otherwise....that is where.... alot of people make mistakes ..... 

never heard of Metro...make sure it is safe for goat kids that young....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks! the meds were give by a vet. The lady that rescued him works for a vet. We just fed him and gave him a bath (his back end was really dirty) We dried him and put him back under his heat lamp.

Yes, he is eating well, and still acts hungry when he is finished. Should I slowely increase his food? he is eating 4 oz 4 times a day.

He did have colostrum, I was told, but I can't get milk from his mother as she dried up, that is why he needed rescued. 

His nose seems a little better this afternoon, and I did get some vicks vapor rub. However, his eyes are runny and crusting a little. I have not taken a temp. Do I do that rectally?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW: his poo is not watery. It is kind of a brown goo. Should I be concerned? since he is still asking for food we thought we might give electrolytes in a bottle?? Is this OK?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink: 
Glad he is eating well... and had colostrum....

a well fed baby's stomach should feel full ....not tight.... scouring could mean... too much milk.... 
Fill baby bottle with a measured amount of milk , allow baby to nurse until the stomach feels full and not tight.... then ....re-measure... what is left in the bottle- Subtract what he ate ....and this is a good starting point....always try... to mimmick mom.... :wink: 

Can you get milk from another Doe....that you know... is clean... ?

He has a cold in the eyes...Do you have PenG ? Put a couple of drops in each eye...for a few days....it should clear up...

Yes take the temp rectally.... A digital thermometer is fast and easier than the standard thermometer.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Personally, I think taking a temperature is very important. It is easy and can tell you a lot. If it is normal, that is great...but if it is high you know he has a fever and is possibly sick with a cold, pnuemomina, etc. You can get a digital thermometer and use that.

Also, I agree with the Sulmet. You can find it at most feed stores and it is labeled for birds like chickens, but works well in goats. Even if he does not have a cocci problem or a respiratory infection the Sulmet will not hurt him. I use it on all my kids a couple of times as they are growing as a cocci preventative and it works very well.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help! I will post updates on him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hi5:

Added:Sorry I forgot to answer that question...


> BTW: his poo is not watery. It is kind of a brown goo. Should I be concerned?


 For a new baby ...that is normal...it is a dark brown in color...it is called the poo plug( simple term) LOL....after it passes it....the poo... will be yellow looking.... like colostrum or milk... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

When you say put PenG in his eyes, do you mean penicillon?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> When you say put PenG in his eyes, do you mean penicillon?


 Yes...Penicillin ...take the needle off the syringe and put a couple of drops in them... don't inject with needle.. :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! You have been a huge help. I did go to take his temp, but my thermometer wasn't working . . . . I'll take it tomorrow. Right now he is screaming for his supper so I think he is feeling OK lol! I picked up some penG at TSC but could not find the sulpha stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Problem...glad to help.... :thumb: :hi5: 

Let us know the temp.... when you do get to take it.. 

Screaming for super is a good thing ...you know they are feeling good...and find they have a great set of lungs too.... :laugh: 

Glad you got the PenG ...that will help...the eyes.... :hi5: :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

He did NOT like me putting the penG in his eyes. Squacked like I was killing him! I hope it helps. I was going to get Teramycin to put in his eyes as I've had that for my horses before, but the store was out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He was likely more upset over being held down! PenG is a fairly gentle antibiotic. Hope it helps!

Terramycin is a better choice but since you already started with the Pen G, repeat it daily for a few days, and be sure to wipe his face and eyes to keep them free of ickies, if the Pen G doesn't clear them up within the next 3-4 days...wait 2-3 days after the last PenG app to try the Terramycin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....they never like anything we do to them......but... it does help .....it doesn't burn .......it is just annoying..... they probably can't see.... until they blink a few times...it is white...LOL ..... Either Teramycin or pen would of worked.. I find ...I only put the PenG in the eye 1x and it is good after that.... just watch and if the kid isn't quite back to normal......do it again....the next day.... The PenG will dry around the outer of the eye.. where it runs out.... don't worry.. it will fade out...and go away.... this is what worked for me... :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure you are right about the being held down lol! He certainly has an interesting squack! LOL! I will try to find the terramycin to have on hand, I like havng that around when the flies start irritating the horses anyway.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I know I have said it, but I so appreciate all the advice! This poor baby has had it rough from the start, he deserves to feel better!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, he was screaming for his breakfast, his eyes were not completely better, but they did look a little improved, and he seems to be feeling ok  I'll try to get a thermometer today to take his temp, (we live a half hour from town, and we got snow last night so I don't know if I will be able to), and I will definately dose his eyes again. I weakened the solution of his milk today by adding a little more water to it. I mix it according to the instructions and my doeling does great on it, but he is still gooing out his rear end so I weakened it a little for him. I think I'm going to give him a feeding of electrolyte for one of his meals today.

He is gooing out the backside still. It is brown, not yellow or creamy like people have said it should be. More of a reddish brown. However, it doesn't seem to be real excessive, all day yesterday he only pooed about 4 or 5 times. He does need his backside washed down again, though. I hate to do that because I know it adds to his stress, but I would think that it is a better option than leaving him dirty???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Until the scouring is under control, you can wash him and dry him well then smear him with vaseline under his tail and doen his legs, it will keep the poo from sticking and easier on him to clean up.

For the first week 1-3 oz should be given for a total of 5 feedings over a 12 hour period.This came from my Pygmy goat vet care book...then 1 feeding taken way for the next 2-3 weeks and the amount of each upped by an ounce.
Since the scouring hasn't subsided with the amount of powder reduced in the mixing, make it according to the directions and add a teaspoon of the powdered mix, if the diarrhea stops with the increase in powder, then you'll know he's getting too much liquid and not enough "solid"...I would also give him some probiotics, if you can get the tube of "Probias" from the feed store, great, if not then adding a 1/2 teaspoon of yogurt with live active cultures to his bottle will also work. Also, though he is young, keep a handful of leafy hay available to him...he'll nibble and try it out over the next few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad ...there is improvement..... keep up the good work.... and keep us updated... :thumb:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

How's he doing? After about 8 days, you'll get annoyed with him, he'll be bouncing off the walls and getting in everything 

They so cute though. I love my little guy (who's not so little anymore).


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! I am sure you are right! 

He's only been fed 2 times now with the weaker solution. I'm going to give it a chance. The people we got him from were feeding him too often I feel. that with the sudden change just screwed him up. Thanks for the vasiline idea, I didn't think about that! Anything to keep him cleaner!

We just gave him the whole clean up shabang, he wasn't too thrilled lol! He did ok though, much less squacking than yesterday. Wiggly as all get out lol!

I took his temp, and it was 103.0. Is this OK?

He has a great appitite! He isn't bouncy yet, but isn't lathargic either. He will run to us when he sees us coming and will wiggle all over the place wanting his bottle lol! 

His diahrea med didn't really seem to be doing anything, so I took him off it, and put him on pepto. We will see it that helps! how often can I give him pepto?

Next time I am in town I will get probies  I should have thought of that, duh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah... backing off on his feed..will help....til he adjusts...

Wiggly ...is good.... HeHe... :laugh:



> I took his temp, and it was 103.0. Is this OK?


 yes norm is 101.5 to 103.5 your good... :hi5:



> He has a great appitite! He isn't bouncy yet, but isn't lathargic either. He will run to us when he sees us coming and will wiggle all over the place wanting his bottle lol!


 Sounds excellent....



> His diahrea med didn't really seem to be doing anything, so I took him off it, and put him on pepto. We will see it that helps! how often can I give him pepto?


every 6 hours... So 2x a day... til you see the poo back to normal....remember... baby poo... is kinda like mustard... but a little thicker...you won't get pellets quite yet....mustard poop is quite sticky... teeny tiny cluster of grapes ...when it first begins to pellet.. goat berries... will come with rumen development when starting to eat.... grasses...hay...grains ..... So a babies behind will have some...mess sticking there.... that is why it is good to put the vasoline back there...it helps to clean it off better if needed...doelings have to be watched closer than bucklings.. as there pee area is there and if it gets ...caked on... in that spot... she can't pee.... it will be blocked.... and that is not good.. :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to know! Thank you! I am glad his temp is normal, so really besides his eyes and his butt he is doing good lol! 
We got our doeling right at the end of her mustard days, she was pelleting within a couple days of getting her so I didn't know a whole lot about the baby baby stuff. 

how much pepto would you give a 4-5 pound pygmy? I gave him 2ml.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Problem.... :thumb: 

I'd say... 2cc sounds about right....if it is real loose stool... I would try giving it ...every 4 hours.... until it starts to thicken....then go the every 6 hours...until it is of a normal consistency.... 

Baby poo is messy...it seems to get everywhere.... even under normal conditions...LOL :laugh:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

His eyes are looking better tonight! Still not quite right, but better! his nose is not snotting like it was. His temp was normal. Still trying to get the food/butt goo worked out, but his rear isn't as dirty tonight, so I think we are getting there. He is jumping around his little pen tonight and seems to be feeling pretty good. I think he is going to pull through! We named him Rowdy.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

He seems more improved this morning! Still very very soft poo, but its consistency and color have changed a little, he only went poo once over night! I have taken his food down to 3 oz 4 times a day instead of 4 because I was just feeling like he was pigging out too much. I think he would eat as much as my month old nubian if we let him! His eyes are looking better and better, no crusties this morning, but still a little teary. Less swelling. 
Those are the only issues now, and they seem to be improving each day and throughout the day. 

We still have to do his clean up, but it is not nearly as bad this morning! We also have to give him the penG

He was really wiggly this morning and overall seems to be doing great!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got done with all his vetting, wow he was much better today physically! we didn't have to give him a bath as I was able to clean him up with a warm wet cloth. He was not nearly as nasty this morning! We gave him another dose of PenG in his eyes as they are getting better but still irritated, but so much better than they have been. It took a fraction of the time to get him all vetted and cleaned up today!!! That and he didn't smear poo all over us today either! YEAH! Small favors lol! :leap: He is definately on the mend! I hope I can put him in with my doeling soon as they both need a buddy. hlala: :lovey:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Probios for him and am starting him on that today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That and he didn't smear poo all over us today either! YEAH! Small favors lol!


 :laugh: it makes things nicer that way doesn't it.... :greengrin:

Glad to hear.... the baby is doing better.... :clap: 

You say... his eyes are irritated....may I ask...how so?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

It does make things much better lol! 

His eyes started out weepy and crusty/goopy and were a little swollen for a couple days. I really think he got pink eye, and I have heard that stress can cause them to get pink eye. This morning the swelling was gone, and there wasn't the goop/crust to clean off like before. They were still slightly weepy/teary. But they were much more normal looking. I think one more day of the PenG and he will be completely normal again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK...glad their is improvement.... :hi5:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, he has been on Pepto for 2 days now, and we gave him probios today. He has gotten better, but I'm discouraged! His poo is still not really thickening. He only goes about 4-5 times a day, but it is runny dark brown goo. We have lessoned his milk intake as we felt he was over eating, and strangly as he has improved his appitite has been healthy but he seems more satisfied with less. I have not seen him nibble on his hay at all, so no solids there. 

He is getting 3 oz 4 times a day. He gets 2ccs of pepto in each feeding. I will give him more probios tomorrow morning, but if it doesn't get better tomorrow I need more ideas on what I can do to get him right. He is 6 days old today.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Sigh** Rowdy still has scours, what should I do? I am thinking of taking him off formula completely, putting him on strict electrolyte and probios, and then intorduce whole cows milk slowely. then when he is older and more healthy slowely switching back to the formula. (maybe) My doeling has done beautifully on formula, she is the picture of health! But maybe he just can't digest it properly with his rough start to life???? 

He still seemed OK this morning over all. Not as wiggly, but doing fine. Still has watery eyes, but I'm not as worried about that as they seem to slowely be getting better. 

I don't see anything in his poo that would suggest worms, but is it possible that a newborn taken from the pasture and has been raised inside a house from day 2 could have worms?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Forunately "We" have ruled out coccidiosis. I'm sure you already know this but here it is anyway...Pepto DOES NOT fix your goat's problem. It merely Covers one of the symptoms of the problem. The kid is scouring because it is sick, the pepto just keeps him from scouring more, it doesn't make him any better. If he was scouring because of a diet change, considering all the pepto he is getting, he would have started to firm up by now. If I had a kid scouring, I would use Dimethoxine but that has been eliminated earlier, as The Possible Cure. If this kid continued to scour even after the 5 day treatment , I would immediately start Scour-Halt...And I would be using Vitamin D whole Milk...And I would never mix pepto in milk bottles, frankly I would never use pepto At All....JMO...but I am just a "hobby" meat goat farmer.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am willing to try the Sufadiomethoxine, I have no problems with that! I just have not found it yet.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We have called everywhere for sulfadiomethoxine and sodium sulfamethozine and can't find either of those anywhere. we found plain sulfamethizine, but not sodium sulfamethizine. It was a powder. Would it work?

And this needing to wait to have my posts approved is starting to wear on my patience. Is it ALWAYS going to be that way, or am I going to be able to graduate into a safe poster status??? I just want help for my little guy!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, we called a the vet, and he says that antibiotics at his age would only worsen the problem and completely screw up his insides. He said to half what we are feeding him, let him get firmer, and then slowely add more as he grows. We were giving him 3 oz 4 times a day. Now we will be giving him 1 1/2 oz 4 times a day. It doesn't seem enough especially when he is sucking and chewing on everything in sight all the time, but we will do it and hopefully he gets better! But antibiotics are not an option at this age. 

He also said to continue flushing his eyes with the PenG. and they should get better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Forunately "We" have ruled out coccidiosis.


 Kids this young...... do not get cocci...... they may get e-coli....but this kid doesn't show the signs of being really ill.....



> OK, we called a the vet, and he says that antibiotics at his age would only worsen the problem and completely screw up his insides. He said to half what we are feeding him, let him get firmer, and then slowely add more as he grows. We were giving him 3 oz 4 times a day. Now we will be giving him 1 1/2 oz 4 times a day. It doesn't seem enough especially when he is sucking and chewing on everything in sight all the time, but we will do it and hopefully he gets better! But antibiotics are not an option at this age.
> 
> He also said to continue flushing his eyes with the PenG. and they should get better soon.


 Kids after they nurse...will get the suck reflux for a while after the bottle is removed....that does not indicate the animals is still hungry....if you let a kid take as much milk as they want to...I think they will explode the gut.... keeping a kid a little hungry by cutting down as I and the vet directed you....is OK.... the kid won't starve to death...when it is for a short time....
So glad you called the vet and didn't start the kid on the cocci remedy...as your baby.. is way to young... to get cocci..... keep us updated.... :hug: ray:

Giving probiotic paste is good....

Are you warming up the milk with each feeding and sterilizing the bottle after each use??


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Only one more thing, then I give up...You called a vet and he said not to treat this kid with sulfadimethoxine right? And said vet is a goat or large animal vet? and you looked for the drug but couldn't find it,correct? Nearly every farm store I have ever been inside has it, Sulmet is a brand name...and your vet didn't have it or know where you could get it? My advice get a new vet because he is WRONG and someday you may need a quick and Right answer from him....your goats...have fun


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a thought maybe someone already said this. But maybe you should take him off the milk replacer and just feed him store bought Vit. D milk. Ive heard the milk replacer will give them runs. maybe that is why the runs is not going away. I bottle feed some of my babies and I just feed whole milk out of the store and they grow good and I think its alot better than the milk replacer. Im not sure how old he is now, but I feed five times a day for two weeks, then go down a feeding every two weeks. 2-3 oz. at a time. Hope he gets better soon.

Edited to say I did see where they said they would put him on Vit. D I agree I think this would be much better for the baby. But that is just my opinion, and nothing more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But maybe you should take him off the milk replacer and just feed him store bought Vit. D milk.


 I have heard that also... you may be right..... :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Relics, I don't want to offend you, but somehow I feel like I did and don't know why?? Do you not believe that I tried to find it? I did find it on the internet as an injectable 40% however, we visited 3 farm stores and called the rest in our area within a 45 min driving distance and NO ONE HAD IT! If you don't believe me, then I guess that is your problem. When I couldn't find it that is when we called the vet to see if we could get some from him as I was willing to try anything, though I am not a fan of antibiotics unless ablsoutely necessary. He is a farm vet, most in our area are, as we are a very large faming community. Does he know anything about goats? He seemed to know exactly what we were dealing with. Am I supposed to look for a different vet because you didn't like what he said??? 

Giving Antibiotics to anyone or any animal almost always causes diahrea. I know that for a fact! I wasn't willing to try it at first for that reason, but WAS willing to try it when he still wasn't totally better, though he has improved. And if the lowering of food doesn't fix it then we will take him to the vet, though we have spent more on this rescue baby then we did our registered doeling. 

I am new to goats, but I am NOT new to animals. I own horses, dogs, and cats, chickens and such. I have raised many orphaned bottle babies including wild rabbits, in fact half my animals have been rescues. (I can't pass up anything that needs help)

In short, I have a brain. I'm trying to use it for the best for this baby. I will listen to the vet, not just because he is a vet, but because most people are backing up what he said way before he said it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Relics, I don't want to offend you, but somehow I feel like I did and don't know why?? Do you not believe that I tried to find it? I did find it on the internet as an injectable 40% however, we visited 3 farm stores and called the rest in our area within a 45 min driving distance and NO ONE HAD IT! If you don't believe me, then I guess that is your problem. When I couldn't find it that is when we called the vet to see if we could get some from him as I was willing to try anything, though I am not a fan of antibiotics unless ablsoutely necessary. He is a farm vet, most in our area are, as we are a very large faming community. Does he know anything about goats? He seemed to know exactly what we were dealing with. Am I supposed to look for a different vet because you didn't like what he said???
> 
> Giving Antibiotics to anyone or any animal almost always causes diahrea. I know that for a fact! I wasn't willing to try it at first for that reason, but WAS willing to try it when he still wasn't totally better, though he has improved. And if the lowering of food doesn't fix it then we will take him to the vet, though we have spent more on this rescue baby then we did our registered doeling.
> 
> ...


 Devin.... I feel your anguish....I feel you have a decent vet there..... a baby that young ......shouldn't have antibiotics.....Stick to your feelings and your heart... :wink: 
You are doing a great job with the baby...and you sound like... a very caring person .... stay that way...I see ...you as doing no wrong ....and to me... it sounds like ...your vet is helping...with great advice to you..... :hug:

I know sometimes.... others can steer you in the wrong direction...I don't know... if it is because... they don't know or what is going on there...it is sad....  I really fear.... that when a poster...gives out advice and it is wrong....it can harm or kill an animal...we have to be very careful .....on our opinions and advice we give... and make sure ....there is fact behind your actions..... :grouphug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am thinking about taking him off the formula. If lowering his intake of food doesn't fix him very soon then I'm going to start slowely changing him over to whole cows milk. That is what we drink, so it would be very easy to do. But I am afraid of making anymore dietary changes right now. 

WalnutGroveFarm: do you raise pygmys? He is a week old today. Any info you can give me about pygmys would be greatly appreciated!


On the up side he is a little rascal! When I am able to put him with my doeling I'm going to have to make sure he isn't sucking sores on her! He is ALWAYS latching on to anything he can reach including my shirt or my arm lol! :laugh:


Toth, thanks for the support! I know this is not a vet clinic, but it helps so much to get advice from people who live with and deal with goats daily! I really appreciate everyone who has posted advice and how they have delt with the problems in their goats! You are right, we all have to be careful of what we post and what we take from other posts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You know ...maybe do switch him slowly over to whole cows milk now......it may help ......some kids.... don't do well on formula....
It may be the problem.. :shrug: :wink:



> On the up side he is a little rascal! When I am able to put him with my doeling I'm going to have to make sure he isn't sucking sores on her! He is ALWAYS latching on to anything he can reach including my shirt or my arm lol! :laugh:


 that's the way you want to them to be ...spunky....HeHe.... :laugh: :thumb:



> Toth, thanks for the support! I know this is not a vet clinic, but it helps so much to get advice from people who live with and deal with goats daily! I really appreciate everyone who has posted advice and how they have delt with the problems in their goats! You are right, we all have to be careful of what we post and what we take from other posts.


 You are so welcome.... :greengrin: that is what I am here for....I have had goats... for many years... went through alot of trial and errors...ups and downs.... have learned alot over the years...now ...I am sharing that knowledge...with other goat breeders... this is all volunteer here.... we don't get paid...we just love doing it....  
Believe it or not....I have learned quite alot here.. as well... thanks to "All" this knowledge.... it goes along way.....if sent... in the right direction..... :wink: :grouphug: :hi5:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

It is warm today (upper 30's) so I took him out to play in the sun. He had so much fun! He chased me around and got to hop and kick a little. Oh my word he is so cute and clumsy at this most adorable age! He seems to be feeling just fine. And the good news is, I think I am already seeing a change in his poo! YEA! 

I did want to ask how long can I give him probios? Until he is better, or only a certain amount of days? He has had it 2 days now.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you mods for "graduating me" so that I can post immediately! I really apreciate it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful and good for him....sounds like... he is doing good....

I would love to see pics.... if you get a chance... he sounds adorable.....

Alright good poo.... :clap: :hi5:

With probiotic paste.... you can give it as long as he needs it.... it helps his tummy .... it say 3 days at least on the label...but ...it is like you and me ...eating yogurt dairy...so it should be fine.... :wink:



> thank you mods for "graduating me" so that I can post immediately! I really apreciate it!


 Alright... you are finally there.....congrats.... :leap:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Lets see if this works, I took this with my phone today when we were playing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pics are small... but... from what I can see.... he is adorable...love his coloring.... :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey glad to hear he is playing and doing better. I dont raise pygmies, I raise nigerians. From his pic which is kinda small but he looks like he may have some nigerian in him by his color. I do use whole milk Vit D to raise my babies on if I dont have enough goat milk to go around to all the babies. If you have any questions just ask and I will try to answer any that I can with whatever knowledge I have.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

nigerians are pretty small too right? how much would you feed your babies 1-2 weeks of age?

We were told he was all pygmy, but who knows! He might be some nigerian! He has no papers obviously so proving his bloodlines would be impossible. we don't care either way, I just wanted a buddy for my doeling and he will make a great pet! He is a sweety, and I can tell he will be rambunctious and playful! My husband and I work in a childrens home and the kids here will love him!!! (Yes, I raise human kids without homes too lol)


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes nigerians are pretty small to. At 1-2 weeks of age I would be feeding anywhere between 2-3 oz a feeding and they would be getting fed 5 times a day. I dont feed through the night I make sure the last bottle is around 11pm then they get their first bottle when I get kids up for school. So first one at about 6am and last one at 11pm. Then when they are 2 weeks I go down to four bottles a day and up the oz. so maybe 3-4oz. Then at 4 weeks go down to three bottles and up the ozs again. 4-6oz. Then at 6 weeks go down to two bottles a day up the ozs to 6-8ozs. Then at 8 weeks I go down to one bottle a day and I give 10 oz bottle. But I never go over 10 ozs at a time in a feeding. At about three weeks you can start offering hay and a little grain. But dont over do the grain either they really dont need that much of that. But this is the way I do things hope it helped some.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he's a colorful cutie! I agree with Joanie...he's too colorful to be a full pygmy, I'd say a cross of nigi and pygmy. I raise both...crosses and purebred nigi's.
Most farm stores here only recently started to carry any sulfa drugs, I by chance found a feed mill that carries Sulmet, so not all are "with the times", but, I do think that if you can get it to have on hand just in case, it's good to have. Now...Rowdy is under a week old right? Cocci has an incubation period of 3 weeks and most infected kids show symptoms around 3-4 weeks of age if they have an overload, he's too young for that. I do feel that the diarhea is food related, Joanie has first hand experience with raising bottle babies of the dwarf kind....I don't , I always have great mama's that feed babies for me...I get the fun of playing with them.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Devin said:


> Giving Antibiotics to anyone or any animal almost always causes diahrea. I know that for a fact!


Wrong again...Check out the product Scour-Halt. it is used in day old dairy calves but also can be used in any ruminent. It is nothing more than a broad spectrum AntiBiotic, spectinomycin, that STOPS scours usually after the first dose. Why? because it targets the cause of the scours eg.Ecoli, instead of covering the symptoms, similar to sulfadimethoxine. Now if 1000's of dairy farmers use the product to save scouring weak day old bucket calves, can they all be wrong? Most likely not...the facts usually get in the way of a good myth. There goes the theory of giving antibiotics to young animals...really done


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! He is a cutie! I've never seen the tri-coloring before. His brother was black with a white star on his head. I love his coloring too! He's got a dorsal stripe, is that breed related? (I ask because it is with horses)

I'll get more pics soon and see what you guys think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys! He is a cutie! I've never seen the tri-coloring before. His brother was black with a white star on his head. I love his coloring too! He's got a dorsal stripe, is that breed related? (I ask because it is with horses)
> 
> I'll get more pics soon and see what you guys think.


 Oh we love too..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Scour-Halt that relics mentioned is a great drug for treating diarhea, the bottles I've seen at tractor supply are labled for piglets but it works for any animal with a diarhea causing bacterial infection...ecoli is one. 
The dorsal stripe can be in a color pattern called "Carmel" with pygmies or in any color of nigerian.....I have a little pygmy/nigi doe named Heidi that would be a "Medium Carmel" pygmy pattern...she has the dorsal as well as the dark stripes on her legs and underbelly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Giving Antibiotics to anyone or any animal almost always causes diahrea. I know that for a fact!
> 
> Wrong again...Check out the product Scour-Halt. it is used in day old dairy calves but also can be used in any ruminent. It is nothing more than a broad spectrum AntiBiotic, spectinomycin, that STOPS scours usually after the first dose. Why? because it targets the cause of the scours eg.Ecoli, instead of covering the symptoms, similar to sulfadimethoxine. Now if 1000's of dairy farmers use the product to save scouring weak day old bucket calves, can they all be wrong? Most likely not...the facts usually get in the way of a good myth. There goes the theory of giving antibiotics to young animals...really done


 This is a friendly forum and we need to remember to ....keep it friendly... keep it fun....this is getting way out of hand ()relics... please be nice... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I only bottle feed some of the does babies. The does that I show, some of my other does get keep their babies. But I do agree with Liz I think he is a nigi/pymy cross, but he sure is cute, and pretty colored. Keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We have sucess! Globed up poo! YEA! I don't think I have ever been so excited about poo! The color is much improved as well!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He sure is a sweet little thing. Keep up the good work, :thumb: Keep us posted on how he is doing. 

Looks like he found a great new mom. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Poo can be a good thing...LOL congrats....I love hearing that... good job and congrats.. :hi5: :leap:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Relics: I checked out the Scour Halt and I agree that it would be good to have on hand for serious illness, especially if we suspect Ecoli. I believe that we found the cause of this particular problem, and we are now treating it accordingly and he is getting better. Thank you for your concern for his health.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes.....until I brought my goats home I have never been so interested in POOP! So happy for you that he is getting better........what a lucky little guy to be given a family that cares so much! Keep us posted on him, by the way he is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is baby today?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

He is doing so good! We have soft pellets today! Kinda loggy soft pellets!!! I picked up some terramycin today and started him on that in the eyes as well. the penG was maintaining but he wasn't getting better. He will probably have that a couple more days and then he will most likely be the picture of health!!! It was gorgeous weather so we took him out to play today! then we gave him a full bath, he didn't seem to mind that as much today, but squirmed and squallered real good when I was trying to put the ointment in his eyes lol! He HATES his eyes messed with. and he HATES it when we try to hold him still LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad to hear that little Rowdy is making good poop! :clap: 

Now, keep doing as you have with his bottles and his poop should continue to advance to totally normal. The terramycin should work fast, hope he's good for you tomorrow when he gets it again. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super ....that is great news...congrats...terramycin is good stuff ...that should clear it up real quick...... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Still doing great this morning! YEA! His poo is in kinda a soft log (not hard pellets) and it is creamy yellowish now like people have told me it should be. His eyes are doing wonderfully, and there is a lot of improvement there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So happy to hear that ....way to go.... :hi5:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a question for everyone, we are going to be doing his disbudding this week after he is fully well. Is he too young to band/castrate? And he is so tiny that I didn't know if a normal band would work on him??? So this is a good question for the pygmy/nigerian raisers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have a question for everyone, we are going to be doing his disbudding this week after he is fully well. Is he too young to band/castrate? And he is so tiny that I didn't know if a normal band would work on him??? So this is a good question for the pygmy/nigerian raisers.


 Sorry Devin...Can't help you there.... as I don't disbub....I suggest .....you make a new topic post.... so it will be seen quickly and better answer your question for you... :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't disbud him but he's going to have kids (human and goat lol) all around him, plus a much taller milking doe. I don't want the little kids to get poked on accident and I don't want him rough housing with our doe and accidently hurt her udder. My understanding is that a lot of people leave the smaller breeds and the meat breeds with their horns. and I am cool with that. I know that that is somewhat controversial subject sometimes :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I get cha.... I respect you and other breeders.... that do take horns... it is Ok....just not for me..LOL..... wish I could help with your question though....Dag nab it......... but I really don't know... :hug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

he is doing great! His poos are all normal now and his eye are looking pretty good too. In fact we let our doeling and him meet today. My question is this. How much should he be playing at a week old? She is a month old and is a bounder/runner/hopper. he will run a little following us or her, and once in a while we will see a small hop, but mostly he likes to cuddle and get scratches. Is this normal at his age, considering that he has been sick? Our doeling has SO MUCH energy, and we didn't own her this young so I am just curious. He seems to feel fine, he eats well, he's just not real bouncy in his play yet. however he can put up a fuss during his vetting times. He will run to the bottle and butt his head at the bottle pretty well.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I put Rowdy in with Arabella today! It went well! He immediately attatched to her, but she wasn't so sure at first lol! He is so small that he can run under her and that was freaking her out lol! His energy did seem to pick up today, following her around. Maybe he was a bit depressed from loneliness. I am SO glad that he is better! They both needed a friend to bond with as we can't be with them all the time. They have both bonded well to us, and they will be such good pets! But they need each other!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how sweet....  

As for the playing...he is still quite young....but... he will pick up on more energy....sounds normal .... if he is doing any kind of hop...that is play....that means ...he isn't sick...they don't play... when they are sick... :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That makes me feel so much better! I just did not know how bouncy he should be and was worried. I know I am worrying too much, but with him being sick so little it has made me protective! Thanks for easing my worry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :thumb: 

you are ...a very caring... kind hearted person...we need more of you... in this world...and it is OK to worry...that is a super cute baby... you have there...  :hug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I posted another pic on my disbudding thread along with a pic of my doeling! Its not a great pic, but it is bigger! His hind end is tucked because he was about to jump up on me, so its a little funky looking. lol! :laugh:


----------

